
How To Make A Mint: The Cryptography of Anonymous Electronic Cash - jacquesm
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/money/nsamint/nsamint.htm
======
mrb
This is an interesting cryptocurrency article given that it precedes
Bitcoin... (Perhaps one of the author is Satoshi Nakamoto :-D)

However the technologies and mechanisms it describes are significantly
inferior to Bitcoin. Notably it is centralized (relies on a bank to create
digital coins), and fails to solve the double spending problem (see section
5.1).

Other aspects of it are more similar to Bitcoin (eg. it signs and verifies
transactions with asymmetric crypto key pairs).

